# Switch to Ethoxyquin-free food



## shimmermama (Nov 5, 2009)

innova california natural wellness

I have a 15 lb, 1.5 year old rat terrier mix. I have been giving her Chicken Soup for the Pet Lover's Soul Adult Breed Formula, but I recently found out about this whole Ethoxyquin issue and now I want to switch her immediately...well phase out the old food and start a better one, you know what I mean.

I compiled the lists from the Truth About Pet Food website and came up with this list. (1. http://www.truthaboutpetfood.com/ar...ents-Not-Listed-on-Pet-Food-Labels/Page1.html
2. http://www.truthaboutpetfood.com/ar...o-Ethoxyquin-in-Fish-Meal-Question/Page1.html)


*Ethoxyquin FREE:*
Acana
Blue Buffalo
By Nature
California Natural
Castor & Pollux
Eagle Pack
Evolve
Flint River
Fromm
HealthyPetNet
Iams
Innova/Innova Evo
Kumpi
Loyall
Merrick
Nature's Logic
Newman's Own
Nutro
Orijen
Petcurean
Royal Canin
Timberwolf Organics
TLC
Wellness

*HAVE Ethoxyquin:*
Artemis
Breeders-Choice/AvoDerm
Canidae/Felidae
Chicken Soup for the Pet Lover's Soul
Diamond
Doctors Foster & Smith
Natural Balance
Premium Edge
Solid Gold (manufactured by Diamond)
Taste of the Wild

I am looking at switching my furbaby to California Natural (rotation diet of lamb, chicken, and herring), Innova (Adult Small Bites), or Wellness (rotation diet of chicken, lamb, and whitefish of the Complete Health Super5 Mix). I've done my fair share of research and can't see why any of these foods would be a bad choice, but I want opinions from people who've actually fed the foods to their pooches (especially persnickety eaters). She's quite a picky eater, so I'm nervous about doing this to her. What do people recommend from those three? Or is there a better option that I am just missing? Thanks!


----------



## AdrianVall (Sep 24, 2009)

I have nooo idea.. I'm stressing out big time over here on which dog food to feed my puppies. I have no clue what to feed now.. it needs to be something I can afford, like $1 a pound.


----------



## Vira_Lata (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks for this! I'm currently feeding Solid Gold Just a Wee Bit and am switching to Innova Small Bites.


----------



## shimmermama (Nov 5, 2009)

Ok here's an update...

I went to the Big Bad Woof here in DC and looked through all of the pet food they had to offer. After deciding that Innova had too much protein for my dog, who's not all that active, I went with Fromm's Gold Adult. It's on the safe list and the ingredients look good with things like real cheese (Shimmer's favorite food) and whole eggs. It's also multi-protein source. Does anyone else here feed Fromm's? Do you have good results?

We'll see if the picky eater goes for it over the next few days.


----------



## AdrianVall (Sep 24, 2009)

shimmermama said:


> Ok here's an update...
> 
> I went to the Big Bad Woof here in DC and looked through all of the pet food they had to offer. After deciding that Innova had too much protein for my dog, who's not all that active, I went with Fromm's Gold Adult. It's on the safe list and the ingredients look good with things like real cheese (Shimmer's favorite food) and whole eggs. It's also multi-protein source. Does anyone else here feed Fromm's? Do you have good results?
> 
> We'll see if the picky eater goes for it over the next few days.


Nice! Looks like its a really good food.

I read a lot of reviews on the Kirkland dog food that Costco sells. I think I may just give that a try. Its incredibly reasonably priced, and a loooooooooot of people say its a great food. We'll see how it works out.

I do have to do some more research on it though. I have no idea if they use Ethoxyquin or any of that jazz.


----------



## Mirabelle (May 13, 2010)

Costco's Nature's Domain is made by Diamond -- which also makes Taste of the Wild which is very similar. Diamond has ethoxyquin.


----------



## Mirabelle (May 13, 2010)

A food that I've been using for a while is Nature's Variety. It can be added to the Ethoxyquin-Free list.

http://www.naturesvariety.com/questions/6


----------



## Linz (Feb 7, 2010)

I've fed Winnie Fromm foods before, but I got the Fromm 4 star, never tried the Gold. She did fine on them, except the grain-free one gave her diarrhea. I've switched her to other grain-free food since then tho. She has been rotating CORE and EVO red meat and doing well.


----------



## Mirabelle (May 13, 2010)

I have an extra problem because over the past 4 years, I have figured out one of my rescue dogs is allergic to corn and wheat, and then chicken. Who knows what else?! I only buy grain free dog food -- they love fresh greens and veggies and meat. Added benefit - poops are really really small when there is no grain to bulk them up. 

So, my absolute favorite is Orijen Six Fresh Fish because I think that's as pure as can be. Orijen is Canadian so they dont have to do the silly US FDA rules of mandating ethoxyquin down our pets throats. It's expensive. I can't afford it any more.

Acana is made by the same company -- a bit less expensive-- also not US. It sells out a lot.

Wellness Core and Natural Instinct also work for my kids -- again realizing that of all dog foods out there I have to eliminate anything with chicken for my boy.

Bottom line, unless a US company swears they don't use ethoxyquin or guarantee that their fish meal providers don't, I won't buy US fish based foods -- period. I have had dogs for many many years and I recall my early dogs growing hideous tumors from all the preservatives and junk. I used to spend a fortune on these huge lump removals. 

My current dogs -- 4 Brittany rescues -- and we have to watch finances -- are on half dry food and half my own cooked food -- honestly it's cheaper to feed them decent food than spend tons of money at the vet for stuff that amounts to poisoning by garbage food for bad skin, allergies, preservatives, and other chemicals. 

We try to get that out of our food, but some people don't understand that we are way past the days of feeding our dogs garbage -- I can't tell you how much our vet has missed us -- and I love my vet!


----------



## nan (May 14, 2010)

I love people like you who care so much about animals. I also want to tell you if you see Sodium Selenite or selenium throw out the food along with any food that contains fish meal which is preserved with Ethoxyquin, as per the US Coast Guard all fish meal has to be preserved with ethoxyquin unless stated on the dog food bag that they use ethoxyquin free fish meal. Another bad ingredient is citric Acid which can cause bloat. The companies are getting smarter and now some are switching to the safer alternative called selenium yeast and organic selenium. Also, instead of citric acid they are using more natural preservatives like Rosemary, Tocopherols (Vit E) and ascorbic acid (vit C). Also PLEASE check your safe list again for these ingredients and all the other nasty ingredients listed in those foods. I didn't see one I would feed to my dogs. See the e-mail below that Orijen sent me regarding selenium and fish meal. The only ones I found so far that are safe are Halo wholesome can only (their dry is bad), Party Animal can has selenium yeast (their dry is bad) and wellness can 95% meat only (all their other cans and dry are bad). THE BEST YOU CAN GET so far that I found are great life that my sister is picking up for me because they don't sell it in FL and these freeze dry foods like SOJO, Honest Kitchen, Dr. Harvey, Only Natural freeze dried foods and Happy dog food. BTW, my dogs don't like any of the healthy foods so far that is why I am trying Great Life. I cook for them now after I lost my 2 dogs from the recall. They were on natural balance and chicken soup for the soul. HERE IS THE E-MAIL FROM ORIJEN. At least they care enough to make a change. I hope they get rid of citric acid too. 

Thank you for your email with your question and comment. 

we are currently reviewing the removal of selenium from our products. Please check back with us in a couple of months and we will have more information regarding this.


Our fish meals are not persevered with ethoxyquin. We work directly with our fish suppliers and pay them a premium to have the fish meals preserved naturally with Vitamin E and Rosemary extract instead of the commonly used ethoxyquin preservative.



I hope this information has been helpful


----------



## nan (May 14, 2010)

Sorry but I will not feed my dogs Fromm dog food. First it is made in China and it has sodium selenite which is toxic to dogs. Please rethink giving your dogs food like this.


----------



## nan (May 14, 2010)

AdrianVall said:


> Nice! Looks like its a really good food.
> 
> I read a lot of reviews on the Kirkland dog food that Costco sells. I think I may just give that a try. Its incredibly reasonably priced, and a loooooooooot of people say its a great food. We'll see how it works out.
> 
> I do have to do some more research on it though. I have no idea if they use Ethoxyquin or any of that jazz.


Sorry but I will not feed my dogs Fromm dog food. First it is made in China and it has sodium selenite which is toxic to dogs. Please rethink giving your dogs food like this.


----------



## nan (May 14, 2010)

Thank God for people like you Mirabelle. I also learned something from you just now that Canada doesn't use ethoxyquin. That is why it says no ethoxyquin on Orijen bag. They also e-mailed me and said they are going to go with the safer selenium. So when I see that they are using the safer alternative, I will buy their dry food again. Thanks again for your info.


----------



## nan (May 14, 2010)

shimmermama said:


> innova california natural wellness
> 
> I have a 15 lb, 1.5 year old rat terrier mix. I have been giving her Chicken Soup for the Pet Lover's Soul Adult Breed Formula, but I recently found out about this whole Ethoxyquin issue and now I want to switch her immediately...well phase out the old food and start a better one, you know what I mean.
> 
> ...


Please rethink feeding any of the foods you mentioned in your safe list. Example By Nature, which I had my dogs on until I researched the ingredients, does have fish meal listed in one of their dry foods. I threw out the whole big bag and was shocked at what I saw listed. Another example Blue Buffalo has a history of recalls and also contains sodium selenite in their can. God know what they have in their dry. Fromm dog food is made in China and has sodium selenite. Please don't feed your dogs anything with selenium unless it's organic or selenium yeast or another healthy alternative, citric acid, fish meal preserved with ethoxyquin. Again every dog food on your list is not the best you can give. I would rather cook for my dogs then let them lick these products. Again so far the safest dog foods that I found so far are Halo wholesome can only, wellness can 95% meat only, great life, party animal can food only and of course all the healthy freeze dried foods like SOJOs, Honest Kitchen, Dr Harvey, Grandma Lucy, Only Natural freeze dried, Happy dog.


----------



## meepers (May 13, 2010)

i feed vetschoice. i wanted a family owned company that doesn't use products from china and has no etho. even if it's not grain free or perfect, at least the products are not made in china!


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Just a correction... any fish products brought into the US have to be preserved at sea with EITHER Vitimin E or ethoxaquin. Many fisherman are switching to the now relatively equally priced vitimin E.


----------



## nan (May 14, 2010)

I looked up Vet choice but was confused when they stated no ethoxyquin. This could mean they personally don't use it but they don't have to state if their suppliers use it. The best way to tell is if they state it on their package of dry that they use Ethoxyquin free fish meal or if you call them. I wouldn't take someone's word over the phone because the info could be wrong. I want to see it on the bag. The can dog food looks good, thanks for the tip. I am going to order it. Correct me if I am wrong but the can food looks like meat only that you mix with dry. No vitamins, minerals, veggies etc.


----------



## nan (May 14, 2010)

Another quick note about Vet Choice dry food, it says Holistic on bag but they still use sodium selenite instead of the organic, healthy alternative like selenium yeast. I wish I can find one good dry that has it all right. I also wish there are more can dog foods that are truly organic free of all the nasty ingredients.


----------



## Linz (Feb 7, 2010)

nan said:


> Sorry but I will not feed my dogs Fromm dog food. First it is made in China and it has sodium selenite which is toxic to dogs. Please rethink giving your dogs food like this.





Actually I'm pretty sure it's made in Wisconsin.


----------



## nan (May 14, 2010)

Linz said:


> Actually I'm pretty sure it's made in Wisconsin.


I purchased a can about 8 months ago and right on the label it says Made in China. I didn't even look where it was made when I purchased it. Of course I threw it out as soon as I saw it on the can. Anyway, here is what was on Love to Know website about Fromm can food: 
Distrust in Fromm because the canned food is made in China

Just google Fromm can dog food made in China. I think the dry is made in Wisconsin but for some strange reason they have China make their can food. BTW, if they change and made it in USA I still would not buy it because it has sodium selenite instead of the safer selenium like selenium yeast or leave it out completely like Halo and other can foods do. 
All the best to you, Nan


----------



## Mr. V (Jan 28, 2010)

Ugh, this selenium stuff kills me. 

Throw out your dog food if you want, but, this is just another case of people hearing one thing and turning it into another as they cry wolf. 

It all started with an episode of CSI, some guy kills a woman or somethin with a toxic dose of sodium selenite. Well, I don't want to burst the paranoia bubble, but, A LOT of the ingredients found in your food and your dog's food can be lethal if given at the right dose. Unfortunately, most of them are essential for life as well. I'm sure there's all sorts of anecdotal evidence from every forum across the web, but, did anyone mention Vit E/Selenium *deficiency *when they were crying and pointing fingers at selenium? It's bad news, really bad. The toxic dose for selenium is like 0.5 mg/Kg. That's 500 micrograms/kg. Your dog food doesn't have anything close to that. 

If you find any real research/journal articles that say otherwise, post em up and I'll be open to changing my thoughts on this. I've just never read anything to warrant all the paranoia.


----------



## shimmermama (Nov 5, 2009)

Wow. I hadn't checked this thread in awhile and am surprised to see all the things to avoid in addition to ethoxyquin. As for the list of safe and unsafe foods...those were things I found online and haven't verified for myself yet.

What is sodium selenite and how does it affect the dog's system? I've never heard of it before...

I no longer feed Fromm, but I did find out from the company that none of their food is made in China. I won't feed it again because of the sodium selenite, which I just found out is bad for dogs. Here is the email from Fromm to clear things up about China:

"Thank you for your email and inquiry to Fromm Family Foods.

It is not true. All of our recipes are made in the United States.

Our dry kibble recipes are made here at our own fourth generation family run company in Wisconsin. The same way they have always been since 1948.

The misinformation, maybe due to our can recipes. You see, about three years ago we designed the newest pet food - actually human edible food made in a human food facility that was global and made other human foods for people around the globe. However, that facility was indeed located in China. After having production there for just a little over a year, we received so many complaints about being in China that we knew we had to relocate. And while we knew that we had an amazing product, wholesome and safe at a human food facility - well as you can imagine, there was just no way to fit that all on a label.

So after an exhausting search, we finally found a small family run canning facility back here in the United States. It took almost one year, but we are in full swing production with the plant and our new U.S. made cans are now ready to go.

If you have any further questions, please let me know."

As for Wellness, why are "all their other cans and dry are bad"?? Here's in ingredient list for the CORE Original....and I don't see anything wrong with it. Can someone fill me in?

"Deboned Turkey, Deboned Chicken, Turkey Meal, Chicken Meal, Potatoes, Dried Ground Potato, Tomato Pomace, Natural Chicken Flavor, Canola Oil, Chicken Liver, Salmon Oil, Flaxseed, Carrots, Sweet Potatoes, Kale, Broccoli, Spinach, Parsley, Apples, Blueberries, Vitamins & Minerals, Chicory Root Extract, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Glucosamine Hydrochloride, Chondroitin Sulfate, Dried Lactobacillus plantarum, Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus casei, Lactobacillus acidophilus Fermentation Products, Rosemary Extract."


----------



## nan (May 14, 2010)

Mr. V said:


> Ugh, this selenium stuff kills me.
> 
> Throw out your dog food if you want, but, this is just another case of people hearing one thing and turning it into another as they cry wolf.
> 
> ...


Hi here is one article, I will have to look for the others. Please give me some time.
http://www.truthaboutpetfood.com/articles/a-close-look-at-a-tiny-pet-food-ingredient-selenium.html


----------



## nan (May 14, 2010)

nan said:


> Hi here is one article, I will have to look for the others. Please give me some time.
> http://www.truthaboutpetfood.com/articles/a-close-look-at-a-tiny-pet-food-ingredient-selenium.html


Here is another article on selenium. http://www.nutri.com/wn/sel.html


----------



## nan (May 14, 2010)

shimmermama said:


> Wow. I hadn't checked this thread in awhile and am surprised to see all the things to avoid in addition to ethoxyquin. As for the list of safe and unsafe foods...those were things I found online and haven't verified for myself yet.
> 
> What is sodium selenite and how does it affect the dog's system? I've never heard of it before...
> 
> ...


Hi Shimmermama: I purchased a bag of Wellness super5mix dry dog food and got it home and checked it online at asksusan.com and saw the poor ratings. I looked at the bag and saw sodium selenite and fermentation products. If they would use the safer selenium I would probably purchase it for my dogs. Wellness has sodium selenite in their cans except Wellness 95% meat. Wellness Core has fish meal but the manufacturers statement regarding the use of ethoxyquin-free protein sources in their food has my wondering if they themselves don't use it or if they and their supplier who they get the fish meal from uses a more natural preservative (rosemary) etc. I don't have a bag in front of me to see if Ethoxyquin-free fish meal is on the package. If anyone knows the answer I would love to know because other than that I like what I see and might get it for my dogs. Isn't that funny how Wellness Super5mix dry has sodium selenite and fermentation products and Wellness Core looks like it doesn't. I would never have known that if you didn't ask me to check it out. Now there is another dry I am willing to get for my dogs. Anyway if you look at Halo wholesome can dog food you will not see any mention of selenium and party animal can dog food uses the safer selenium yeast. I am looking into Great Life dog food now to see where I can order it. It looks like great ingredients. I will let you know how my dogs like it. BTW, if selenium wasn't such a big deal why when I wrote to Orijen did they e-mail me back and say they were going to start using the organic safer selenium? And why are organic and more premium dog foods not using that anymore? Has me wondering. Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated. Take care, Nan


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Mr. V said:


> Ugh, this selenium stuff kills me.
> 
> Throw out your dog food if you want, but, this is just another case of people hearing one thing and turning it into another as they cry wolf.
> 
> ...


Amen to that brother


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

nan said:


> Here is another article on selenium. http://www.nutri.com/wn/sel.html


Well the first link you provided said the same thing Mr.V did that it was a necessary suppliment and in HIGH doses can be toxic effecting liver, blood and muscles.

The second link is to a human grade suppliment store that tells you the problems with sodium selenate(ite) when humans consume it so that bears no relivance to dogs for the most part since our systems process nutrients differentlly.


----------



## Mr. V (Jan 28, 2010)

It's hard for me to put much stock into a webpage from nutri.com. They're selling a product, so, of course their info is going to push you in the direction they want. 

Any real research/journal articles to speak of?


----------



## Mr. V (Jan 28, 2010)

PS: Ever read the article about Dihydrogen Monoxide? It's one of my favorites.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Do you mean this one Mr. V

http://www.lhup.edu/~dsimanek/dhmo.htm

OR this one...
http://www.dhmo.org/

What's YOUR take on it?


----------



## Mr. V (Jan 28, 2010)

Dog_Shrink said:


> Do you mean this one Mr. V
> 
> http://www.lhup.edu/~dsimanek/dhmo.htm
> 
> ...


I think it's genious and I wish I'd come up with it. It perfectly demonstrates how science and incorrect interpretation will just strike fear into people instead of providing useful information. 

((For anyone who isn't sure of what dhmo is or is worried about those web pages, do a wikipedia search for dihydrogen monoxide hoax))


----------



## Lindsay Aodh (May 24, 2010)

Is Orijen Exthoxyquin free or not? The website says:



> Ethoxyquin preservatives are common throughout the fish meal supply chain, so Champion works directly with our fish meal suppliers (no brokers or middlemen) and we pay them a premium to have our fish meals preserved with our proprietary blend of Vitamin E and botanical extracts. Our fish meals are never preserved with Ethoxyquin.


But then it says 5 ppm is OK??


> Champion’s Ethoxyquin standard is set at true trace level, not to exceed 5 ppm (parts per million) of Ethoxyquin, which is 0.0005%, or one half of one thousandth of 1% – the lower limit of what most certified laboratories are able to detect or measure.



http://www.championpetfoods.com/faq/#ingredients-preservatives.4


----------



## Enhasa (Feb 6, 2010)

sometimes, there is contamination in the ocean waters, which may have ethoxyquin present in the environment.

more than likely, the fish suppliers orijen order from, preserve fish using both ethoxyquin and natural preservatives.
they separate the fish batches, but cross contamination is bound to happen from time to time, since u cannot expect them to wash and scrub the entire tank and carts all the time, so there will be some ethoxyquin.


----------



## LadyD (May 10, 2009)

*I found this on a lab forum **posted 5-24-10*>>> We appreciate your interest in our products, and I would be happy to send you some samples of all three formulas. Please email me an address that UPS will deliver to.

Fish meal is preserved with ethoxyquin on the ships prior to entering port. Ethoxyquin is most effective at preventing rancidity in the highly volatile fish meal. Rancidity in ingredients can lead to severe illness. Fish meal is used in pet food formulas as an excellent quality source of amino acids and omega-3 fatty acids. Omega-3’s are vital for a strong immune system, healthy skin and coat, controlling inflammation and even preventing certain types of cancer.

Most of the ethoxyquin is destroyed in the cooking process, requiring other preservatives to be used. Tests for ethoxyquin are run routinely on Taste of the Wild. The results are typically less than 5ppm. This is equivalent to 0.0005% or 5 ten-thousandth’s of a percent. This is a true trace level that many laboratories are unable to detect. The amount allowed, and considered to be safe, by the FDA is 75ppm.

*We are now in the process of transitioning to the naturally preserved fish meal. The use of the naturally preserved fish meal is tentatively scheduled to happen around the middle of May. The natural preservative that we will be using is mixed tocopherols (a mixture of the different chemical structures of Vitamin E). 

Our other protein meals are preserved with mixed tocopherols as well.*

Sincerely,
Cordell XXXX (sorry don't feel comfortable sharing this person's name on a public board out of respect)
Quality Control Manager
Diamond Pet Foods


----------



## andrewM (May 28, 2010)

Thanks for posting the lists of those foods! I didn't know. Damn, I used to feed Canidae. Ethoxyquin? Awful!


----------



## andrewM (May 28, 2010)

LadyD,
which brands does Diamond Pet Foods make? That's such a shame about their attitude about Ethoxyquin. That stuff causes cancer and organ disease/failure.


----------



## Enhasa (Feb 6, 2010)

andrewM said:


> LadyD,
> which brands does Diamond Pet Foods make? That's such a shame about their attitude about Ethoxyquin. That stuff causes cancer and organ disease/failure.


diamond makes for canidae, taste of the wild, diamond pet food, kirkland (costco brand), solid gold, natural balance, some artemis (not all), ol' roy (walmart brand; and not all), blue buffalo (not all), wellness (not all). they do make food for many other brands but i do not remember the entire list.

some brands like artemis, ol'roy, etc, has multiple manufacturers as some manufacturers might sub-contract other manufacturers, or sometimes a company might just contract several manufacturers. 

this is what i got by googling and also checking other forums. not sure if the list is complete or completely true.


----------



## LadyD (May 10, 2009)

Andrew, Diamond is supposed to start using mixed tocopherols treated fish and stop using Ethoxyquin treated fish this month. They probably got a lot of complaints and were losing customers because of the Ethoxyquin.


----------



## shimmermama (Nov 5, 2009)

Enhasa said:


> diamond makes for canidae, taste of the wild, diamond pet food, kirkland (costco brand), solid gold, natural balance, some artemis (not all), ol' roy (walmart brand; and not all), blue buffalo (not all), wellness (not all). they do make food for many other brands but i do not remember the entire list.


So...what I got for a list from thepetfoodlist.com was that Diamond makes 

Artemis
Canidae
Kirkland Signature Brand Pet Food
Natural Balance
Solid Gold Health Food for Pets 
Diamond
Taste of the Wild
Wellness (not all)


Blue Buffalo is made by American Nutrition and CJ Foods. 

This is the first time I've heard/read anything about a connection between Wellness and Diamond (who I avoid!). I thought that Wellness was made by Old Mother Hubbard and it states on their bag that their food (at least the CORE for sure) is from ethoxyquin free sources. Does anyone have any solid information on what Wellness foods are made by Diamond?


----------



## andrewM (May 28, 2010)

Thanks Enhasa. I don't feed any of those. I don't like a lot of them even before hearing about their Ethoxyquin use. I don't really trust them if they say they are going to "start' using ethoxyquin-free fish meal now. They're changing because of customer complaints? They should never have had it in there in the first place, they call some of those foods holistic. Who knows what other awful chemicals and ingredients they're using from who knows where. I'm really disgusted by these companies thinking it's okay to feed chemicals banned from use in human food to our pets. Ugh.


----------



## ajcstr (May 28, 2010)

nan said:


> The companies are getting smarter and now some are switching to the safer alternative called selenium yeast and organic selenium.


Which companies? The only one I don't see it in is Orijen/Acana


----------



## f575gtc (Jun 4, 2010)

you still have to pick something that settles well with you pup, you're not gonan feed him ethoxyquin free food if he can't eat it and vomits all over the place...

I have had my dog on TOTW and she likes to so much plus it geos well with her, Im sticking to it. If this chemical was as bad its made to seem here in the levels they are found in the foods, these companies would have law suits and the bunch and the product would be outlawed all together not just in the states. 
"There has been some speculation that ethoxyquin in pet foods might be responsible for multiple health problems. To date, the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) has only found a verifiable connection between ethoxyquin and buildup of protoporphyrin IX in the liver, as well as elevations in liver-related enzymes in some animals, but there are no known health consequences from these effects.[2] Until further evidence is reported, the FDA has asked pet food manufacturers to voluntarily limit ethoxyquin levels to 75 ppm.[2]"


----------



## shets114 (Sep 10, 2008)

What all these so called experts on ethoxquin don't tell you is the studies done and issue seen where at levels 1000 times higher than permitted. 
If you take 1000 times more vitamin C or any other product that is healthy in most cases you will also find issues. 

Please show reports and studies conducted that show normal levels are dangerous. 

Same goes for garlic, corn, menodione sodium bisolfate and numerous other ingredients in food.

The whole isue with ingredients good/bad thing is getting old and biased by companies using it as a launching tool for a new product.


----------



## ajcstr (May 28, 2010)

Vira_Lata said:


> Thanks for this! I'm currently feeding Solid Gold Just a Wee Bit and am switching to Innova Small Bites.


I feed wee bit also - I saw this on another board:

"Because I know we have discussed it here before and I voiced my concern about this particular preservative the Dog Food Nutritionist that I know has now confirmed that Diamond is indeed going ethoxyquin free. Foods dated with an expiry date LATER than May 15,2011 will be Ethoxyquin free. Thus she has now added Taste of the Wild and Solid Gold back to her list of approved foods."

I emailed Solid gold about ethoxquin also, I will post back if/when I get a response.


----------



## puppenyaro07 (Jun 5, 2010)

ajcstr said:


> I feed wee bit also - I saw this on another board:
> 
> "Because I know we have discussed it here before and I voiced my concern about this particular preservative the Dog Food Nutritionist that I know has now confirmed that Diamond is indeed going ethoxyquin free. Foods dated with an expiry date LATER than May 15,2011 will be Ethoxyquin free. Thus she has now added Taste of the Wild and Solid Gold back to her list of approved foods."
> 
> I emailed Solid gold about ethoxquin also, I will post back if/when I get a response.


i would need to see a statement by diamond that none of their suppliers are preserving with E...either on their bags or on their website. Diamonds previous idea of being ethoxyquin free was saying they dont add it without telling anyone their suppliers do.


----------



## ajcstr (May 28, 2010)

puppenyaro07 said:


> i would need to see a statement by diamond that none of their suppliers are preserving with E...either on their bags or on their website. Diamonds previous idea of being ethoxyquin free was saying they don't add it without telling anyone their suppliers do.


Well, I am pretty confused by all this. I realize diamond manufactures the food for several companies, but aren't the companies who contract diamond's services the ones who need the permit. For instance Wellness states they have obtained the permits to purchase ethoxyquin free meals, yet diamond manufactures some of their dry foods. So if they have the permit, but don't manufacture their own product does each plant they contract with need to have this permit? This would mean that some batches would be ethoxyqin free and some would not.

So any statement by diamond would only pertain to its own brands?


----------



## puppenyaro07 (Jun 5, 2010)

ajcstr said:


> Well, I am pretty confused by all this. I realize diamond manufactures the food for several companies, but aren't the companies who contract diamond's services the ones who need the permit. For instance Wellness states they have obtained the permits to purchase ethoxyquin free meals, yet diamond manufactures some of their dry foods. So if they have the permit, but don't manufacture their own product does each plant they contract with need to have this permit? This would mean that some batches would be ethoxyqin free and some would not.
> 
> So any statement by diamond would only pertain to its own brands?


wellness used to claim this. i dont know if they currently do. since Wellpet took them over their manufacturing is spread around a few manufacturers, including Diamond.

i would think each company would need the permit, but usually with copacking agreements the manufacturer (diamond, for example) is procuring all their ingredients, so it makes me skeptical that all those supllies are being kept separate.

it is a bit confusing, and a reason i really prefer using companies who manufacturer their own food only in their own plant.

but the bottom line is this: if a company will not state in simple terms that their food is made using suppliers that never preserve with Ethoxyquin, then i will assume their affected supply chain is preserved with E. they should furthermore be willing to state what their supplies are being preserved with rather than ethoxyquin.

i honestly have not see a single US dog food company declare that their suppliers do not use E (though wellness did at one point). ive seen many of them state "we do not use E" or "we preserve with x preservative"....but neither of those statements address whether their suppliers use it....only that they (the manufacturers) do not put it in themselves.

i have emailed Orijen and Legacy and they were more than happy to state very clearly that they use suppliers that do not preserve with E and that they dont add it themselves......if a US company cannot state the same, i will assume their suppliers are using it.

ive seen alot of internet heresay about one US company or another being E free, but never any real verification.

if anyone has knowledge of any US companies that are currently completely Ethoxyquin free (suppliers don't use it and they dont add it)....in the form of a statement on their website, on their bags, or from direct correspondence...that would be valuable information fro anyone feeding those foods.


----------



## f575gtc (Jun 4, 2010)

ajcstr said:


> I feed wee bit also - I saw this on another board:
> 
> "Because I know we have discussed it here before and I voiced my concern about this particular preservative the Dog Food Nutritionist that I know has now confirmed that Diamond is indeed going ethoxyquin free. Foods dated with an expiry date LATER than May 15,2011 will be Ethoxyquin free. Thus she has now added Taste of the Wild and Solid Gold back to her list of approved foods."
> 
> I emailed Solid gold about ethoxquin also, I will post back if/when I get a response.


hahha I have 2 bags of totw that expire on may 3rd 2011...


----------



## ajcstr (May 28, 2010)

puppenyaro07 said:


> if anyone has knowledge of any US companies that are currently completely Ethoxyquin free (suppliers don't use it and they dont add it)....in the form of a statement on their website, on their bags, or from direct correspondence...that would be valuable information fro anyone feeding those foods.


FROMM:

Does your food contain ethoxyquin?
No, Fromm Family Foods recipes do not contain ethoxyquin. All of our ingredients and final products are free from artificial and industrial preservatives. Additionally we pay more for our fish, whitefish, and salmon to not be treated or preserved with ethoxyquin. 

http://www.frommfamily.com/frequently-asked-questions-dog-food.php#q15


----------



## puppenyaro07 (Jun 5, 2010)

ajcstr said:


> FROMM:
> 
> Does your food contain ethoxyquin?
> No, Fromm Family Foods recipes do not contain ethoxyquin. All of our ingredients and final products are free from artificial and industrial preservatives. Additionally we pay more for our fish, whitefish, and salmon to not be treated or preserved with ethoxyquin.
> ...


that sounds good. i wonder what their suppiers are preserving with?


----------



## Jaebird82 (Jun 13, 2010)

Hey all,

Lots of good information here. Have a 13 week old Boston Terrier and looking for a good dry food. Breeder had him on Purina Puppy and I desperately switched him to a Petco recommended Nutro Natural Choice. I may have done the switch too fast because he would poop every hour or so.. and it was nasty stuff. After doing a little research, I see that Nutro was a horrible choice so it was probably just the quality of the food. He's now on rice and boiled chicken so he's doing much better. I'm really looking for a decent priced food. Fromm seems like a good choice especially now that they confirmed it's Ethoxyquin free. Although, I see from some of these posts the tests were done on much higher doses, so it may not even matter. Are there cheaper better foods? Is Fromm a good choice? I know there are better foods, but I want something decently priced. Thanks.


----------



## ajcstr (May 28, 2010)

Jaebird82 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Lots of good information here. Have a 13 week old Boston Terrier and looking for a good dry food. Breeder had him on Purina Puppy and I desperately switched him to a Petco recommended Nutro Natural Choice. I may have done the switch too fast because he would poop every hour or so.. and it was nasty stuff. After doing a little research, I see that Nutro was a horrible choice so it was probably just the quality of the food. He's now on rice and boiled chicken so he's doing much better. I'm really looking for a decent priced food. Fromm seems like a good choice especially now that they confirmed it's Ethoxyquin free. Although, I see from some of these posts the tests were done on much higher doses, so it may not even matter. Are there cheaper better foods? Is Fromm a good choice? I know there are better foods, but I want something decently priced. Thanks.


It may just be that you switched to the new food too fast. As far as Fromm goes, I think its a good food but dogs can react differently to different foods. You MAY want to try California Naturals Puppy for a while. I think they have chicken & rice and lamb and rice formulas. I have never used it, but I have heard these are good for dogs with sour stomachs because they have simple, limited ingredients. Then you can gradually try different foods to see what agrees with him once he adapts to it or I guess you can stick with it if he likes it.

California natural is part of Nutra Pet (not to be confused with Nutro) which was recently aquired by P&G so if you decide to stick with it, keep an eye out for formula changes.


----------



## ajcstr (May 28, 2010)

puppenyaro07 said:


> if anyone has knowledge of any US companies that are currently completely Ethoxyquin free (suppliers don't use it and they dont add it)....in the form of a statement on their website, on their bags, or from direct correspondence...that would be valuable information fro anyone feeding those foods.


FYI - Holistic Select response: 

Thank you for taking the time to write about Holistic Select dry dog food.

Our pet food products are 100% ethoxyquin free. Our fish meal supplier has obtained the necessary permit to utilize a natural antioxidant made from blended mixed tocopherols in place of ethoxyquin to preserve the fish meal during transit.

Thanks again for contacting us.


----------



## LadyD (May 10, 2009)

Hi Jaebird, congrats on your new Bostie baby! It takes me about a month of slow transition to change my Boston over to a new food. I feed him TOTW now and I'm glad it's gone Ethoxyquin free! I hope you find something that works for your baby.


----------



## puppenyaro07 (Jun 5, 2010)

LadyD said:


> I feed him TOTW now and I'm glad it's gone Ethoxyquin free! .


i think i will email them about this. i have seen no one confirm they are currently ethoxyquin free. i know they had stated they had planned on going in that direction and gave target dates, but i want to hear something directly from them.


----------



## f575gtc (Jun 4, 2010)

I have been feeding TOTW for 3 weeks now I am on 90/10 TOTW/nutro (to finish the rest of the nutro) my dog is still alive and kicking, extremely active, very dry firm poops, very easy to clean, no gas at all.

I am happy with TOTW in general, not to mention she goes crazy over the flavor


----------



## JonnyNutro (Mar 29, 2010)

From the Nutro website:

http://www.thenutrocompany.com/about-us/frequently-asked-questions.aspx#Div_faq_answer5

"Does NUTRO® brand dog and cat food contain chemical preservatives?
No, our foods are naturally preserved with Vitamin E. We never use chemicals like BHA, BHT, ethoxyquin, propyl gallate or sodium hexametaphosphate in NUTRO® natural dog food and cat food."

And from correspondence with The Nutro Company:

"Ethoxyquin is a chemical preservative in food. We do not use or accept any ingredients from suppliers who use it to preserve their products. It is not in our food at all."


----------



## Duckie1009 (Dec 17, 2009)

I emailed Solid Gold and they replied this to me:

"Solid Gold does not add ethoxyquin to our foods.

Contrary to statements circulating around the internet, ethoxyquin is not the only approved preservative for imported fish meal products. Many years ago, the U.S. Coast Guard (now under The Department of Homeland Security) approved an all-natural preservative called Natur-Ox, which is made by Kemin. Solid Gold has always mandated that its vendors not use ethoxyquin in the preservation process.


In recent years, given the increasing worldwide demand for fish (primarily human side) and fishmeal, vendors have been reluctant and/or unable to make specification demands from fishmeal suppliers because of high market demand. Natural disasters commencing with Katrina, followed by Tsunamis in Asia, earthquakes in Chile, and now oil leaks in the Gulf, all have and will further contribute to a reduction of the available fish supply to support the worldwide market. As a consequence, our fishmeal vendors have been increasingly reluctant to provide us with assurances of the methods of preservation. We were faced with a similar situation a couple of years ago concerning salmon meal. Then, as in now, our vendors reached a similar predicament in that they could no longer confirm that our salmon was ocean caught and not farmed. Fortunately, back then there was a healthy alternative, Menhaden Herring, which was equally if not more nutritious and beneficial as salmon. Since there are no healthy alternatives to fishmeal, we have chosen instead to find a reliable vendor who uses an exclusive network of fishmeal suppliers that do not use ethoxyquin as a preservative. This lengthy process began early last year and after the successful conclusion of more than 6 - months of shelf stability studies we will commence using our new source on June 1st.
Solid Gold Health Products for Pets, Inc."


----------



## jiml (Jun 19, 2008)

I found that quite interesting duckie. gives a little behind the scenes w regard to decisions on formula changes.


----------

